# Rock guard for dinghy



## BigDawg (Jan 19, 2006)

Just purchased a new Roadmaster Blackhawk all terrain tow bar to pull my '05 trailblazer. Have a 04 Safari pusher with full mud/rock flap behind rear duels.  With full flap do I need to purchase a rock gaurd to mount on the tow bar to protect front end of Blazer?  Suggestion please


----------



## s.harrington (Jan 21, 2006)

Rock guard for dinghy

Do you have the hard rubber type or the sidewalk brush style?  The hard rubber strip types do the best job.  However nothing is perfect......


----------



## BigDawg (Jan 22, 2006)

Rock guard for dinghy

Thanks for the response. It is the hard rubber and I assume it woulld be sufficient realizing nothing is perferct.  Thankds to taking the time to reply

BigDawg


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jan 22, 2006)

Rock guard for dinghy

I tow a Chevy Colorado behind my Southwind motorhome.  One of the things I have noticed is the amount of dirt and grime that collects in the engine compartment even though I have a Blue-Ox shield mounted to my towbar that covers the entire front of my Chevy.  I would suggest that you periodically wash the inside of the engine compartment.  You can purchase some inexpensive engine washing solutions at the auto parts store and use a gentle spray to rinse it off.  Avoid getting water in the air intake for obvious reasons and never put cold water on a  hot engine.  Wait for it to cool.

Even though you have a guard on the motorhome you may smell burning rubber from your Blazer when you drive it after towing.  I have found that rubber particles from the road are mixed with the dirt and grime that gets sprayed onto the front of the towed vehicle and into the engine compartment.  The rear of your motorhome creates a vacuum.  If you turn on your rear camera while driving in the rain you will see how much water is directed at your Blazer.  Not harmful but interesting to see for a little while.  You won't see the dirt and dust that way but it is there.  Or you can put a "bra" over the front that keeps everything out.

Happy RVing!


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jan 22, 2006)

Rock guard for dinghy

I tow a Chevy Colorado behind my Southwind motorhome.  One of the things I have noticed is the amount of dirt and grime that collects in the engine compartment even though I have a Blue-Ox shield mounted to my towbar that covers the entire front of my Chevy.  I would suggest that you periodically wash the inside of the engine compartment.  You can purchase some inexpensive engine washing solutions at the auto parts store and use a gentle spray to rinse it off.  Avoid getting water in the air intake for obvious reasons and never put cold water on a  hot engine.  Wait for it to cool.

Even though you have a guard on the motorhome you may smell burning rubber from your Blazer when you drive it after towing.  I have found that rubber particles from the road are mixed with the dirt and grime that gets sprayed onto the front of the towed vehicle and into the engine compartment.  The rear of your motorhome creates a vacuum.  If you turn on your rear camera while driving in the rain you will see how much water is directed at your Blazer.  Not harmful but interesting to see for a little while.  You won't see the dirt and dust that way but it is there.  Or you can put a "bra" over the front that keeps everything out.

Happy RVing!


----------

